

Bayes' Theorem Illustrated - astrofinch
http://lesswrong.com/lw/2b0/bayes_theorem_illustrated_my_way/

======
taliesinb
Bayes' rule is quite easy to understand as a Venn diagram, though the linked
article doesn't seem to use this fact. But here's a blog-post that does:
<http://oscarbonilla.com/2009/05/visualizing-bayes-theorem/>

~~~
SoftwareMaven
This works well for the cancer example. I'm not picturing how it would work
for the Monty Hall problem. Guess it's time to open the drawing app.

~~~
jbellis
From the same author, <http://oscarbonilla.com/2009/05/the-monty-hall-
problem/>

------
equark
There should be a law that you only get one paragraph and one figure when
explaining Bayes' rule.

~~~
andrewcamel
I'll give it a shot and get back to you. Should be doable.

------
Tycho
I don't quite get the steps after cutting off the other branches. The original
diagram didn't seem to get updated.

~~~
SoftwareMaven
The original diagram isn't important any more. It is replaced by the new
values that are the results of the experiment. Kind of like:

    
    
      world = get_world()
      for experiment in experiments():
        world = combine(world, experiment())
    

The original world doesn't exist after the first experiment. The experiment
has provided us a new world.

------
drstrangevibes
lovely explanation , very clear!

